

Ask HN: Why is "Programming With Types, Not Tutorials" dead? - anonymouz

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7298646 seems to have gathered a reasonable number of upvotes, and a discussion was starting. The article seems relevant to the site. Having heard quite a few people complain about spurious moderation on HN, I am left wondering why this article is dead? Is there any way of auditing such decisions?
======
gus_massa
I don't know, but the same article was submitted 3 hours before

\-----

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297490)

www.fpcomplete.com/user/chowells79/types-not-tutorials

(2 points, 5 hours ago, 0 comments)

\-----

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7298646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7298646)

www.fpcomplete.com/user/chowells79/types-not-tutorials#desk-darkness

[dead] (41 points, 2 hours ago, 11 comments)

~~~
T-R
True, but that's not at all uncommon. Perhaps it was submitted by the same
person? Still, that'd hardly be a reason to shut down the conversation.

------
nsxwolf
Probably because of pressure from Big Tutorial.

